

Here we go again: MSFT and Yahoo Talks Back on - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/24/sources-microsoft-and-yahoo-talks-back-on/

======
alaskamiller
You know what would be awesome? A way to ignore submissions from a certain
domain or the posters that keep spamming the same domain.

Or at least a means to include multiple sources. SAI doesn't think this is
happening.

[http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/microsoft_and_yahoo_in_ta...](http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/microsoft_and_yahoo_in_talks_again_source_believes_search_only)

~~~
nirmal
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/25039>

~~~
alaskamiller
This is actually pretty nifty.

~~~
nirmal
It is nifty, it's not mine however. It was made by Xichekolas
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=Xichekolas>

